# Trying to keep a straight face ...



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ME: "Darling, its really muggy out today".
WIFE: "If I go outside and all our mugs are on the front lawn, I'm leaving you".
ME: *sips coffee from bowl*


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: They get worse John.


----------

